# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  China Mobile Games

## salihmob

جربتها علي الموديلات القديمه من الاجهزه الصينيه  مش الكوريه  واذا حد جربها عي الكوري يقولنا هنا عشان نعرف الجوالات الممكن تشتغل عليها    نبدأ
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------

